# Visa bank statement rules



## prateen (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

I will be applying for a german student visa from London.
I need to provide a blocked account showcasing 8040 Euros for living expenses. This is done.
Next, I need to show required tuition fees in the form of a bank statement. The problem is, the embassy site doen not mention any rules for such a statement.
All I want to know is,

1) Is there a specific duration of transactions that should be shown in the statement?

2) Incase its required over some time (lets say 3 months), then is it ok if the balance drops to less than my tuition fee at some point of tiime in this duration?
Lets say I need to show 3000 pounds (UK account), then is it ok that at some point in the statement, my balance has been lesser than 3000 pounds as long as the final statement is 3000 pounds??

I have mailed thrice to the embassy and have not received any reply yet. Please help.


----------



## prateen (Jul 19, 2013)

Seriously? Nobody has a clue about this?


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Just go there with your bank statements and see what happens.

Either you have the money, and they don't see an issue, or you don't have the money. Then even our reply wouldn't be of much help.

I wouldn't worry too much, as long as it is not drastically below 3000 pound


----------



## prateen (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
I just read a blog on german visa, they say that as long as the current balance is equal to the required amount there shouldn't be a problem. I hope that is the case!


----------

